# What is a probing rod? Where do I begin?



## mackle (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey folks.  I'm new a this and gladly accept advice.   Less than a month ago I found my first bottle, quite by accident, while boating / exploring along the banks of the lower Cape Fear River.  (Near Wilmington NC)   On Feb 2nd this forum (specifically, epackage ) identified it for me.    Ever since then, I've been studying, inquiring, planning, plotting and dreaming about Relic Hunting, Bottle digging & Metal Detecting.  
 My wife's grandparents had a farm that's been abandoned since about 1970.  The old house, built in the 1800's has collapsed, as have the three barns.  the only building still standing is a cinder block well house. What used to be cleared farm land has totally grown up in pine trees. Most of the back yard is still clear, as are the driveway and an old logging trail.  My wife "thinks" she can tell me where the outhouse was, but in wonder about that...  When it comes to directions she's not exactly a walking GPS.  Oh, there was also a "trash dump" that she thinks she might be able to find.
 I have a shovel, small digging tools, and a metal detector.  My specific questions are:
 What should I use for a probing rod?  (I've read about them somewhere on this forum)
 Where should I begin?  (We have about 25 acres, so I expect it will be many moons before I've explored it well)
 I sincerely appreciate anything that you think will help me get started. I don't believe in re-inventing the wheel.
   Many thanks in advance,
   Mackle


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello Mike,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. Here's wishing you great digging success.


 I've heard good things about these: Old West Probes.

 You can make your own if you have the steel and welding aptitude.


----------



## mackle (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks!  I needed those links.
 mackle


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 23, 2013)

a probe does the looking for you without much damage to ground . never really hammer on them when probing because you may hit underground utility  lines , always wear good gloves when probing !, if you hit bottles , , do not over probe you will break them . always dig to the bottom of pit before undermining any sides for safety reasons and dig with a partner , it is much safer


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 23, 2013)

hello mackle, and welcome to our little corner of the bottle collecting world.

 probes are generally used to locate older outhouses or privies. after some experience,
 we can feel a difference between normal soil and privy dirt. they can also be helpful in locating buried ash dumps. 

 where are you located? perhaps one of the diggers on here can be of help.
 maybe there is a bottle club located somewhere near you. 

 the general rule we use for finding old shitters is that there is no general rule. 
 they can be anywhere.  experience is the best teacher here.

 good luck,

 jim


----------



## mackle (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. 
 My welder neighbor next door is making me Probing rod.
 Now if I just knew what BLOB meant, (and it wasn't raining) I'd be ready to go!
 Sincere thanks,
  mackle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2013)

They are not all magic, but some are []


 http://youtu.be/dpiC30UAfpA


----------



## glass man (Feb 23, 2013)

KEEP US INFORMED ABOUT HOW IT GOES!

 The metal detector may come in handy finding the dump  if not too deep under the ground..because along with bottles there should  be metal objects in with them too..like old Mason Jar Lids.. and since it was a farm that should increase the finding of metal...all sorts of old farm tools..that were no longer used will be there  ..maybe even metal toys !etc...

 AND TAKE PICTURES  AS YOU FIND "STUFF" PLEASE!!!JAMIE


----------

